# Cooking Ribs for Large Group



## burksmoke (Dec 4, 2005)

I hope this topic is not out of line for this forum!  Here goes.  I have been asked (I sort of volunteered) to cook ribs for our Skywarn Group (Storm Spotters) I anticipate about 45 folks.  How much should I cook?  The menu will be something like...
Ribs
Beans
"tater salad"
etc.

I have the equipment to do this, but zero experience.  Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dutch (Dec 4, 2005)

BURKSMOKE, You can figure on feeding 3 persons per slab if you give them four ribs, 4 persons per slab if you give them three ribs. I have a 'Kick butt' bean recipe up on the "Sides" forum. 

Hope this will give you a start.


----------



## burksmoke (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Earl,  Sounds about what I was thinking.  I have to remember that not everyone is like my son and my brother-in-law, to them one portion is one rack!  I saw the bean recipe.  Sounds great I have one too that I will post soon.  My recipe is close to yours.  You will see when I post.


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 5, 2005)

Burks,

I think you really need to expand on what the etc. is.

Really.

I have served large groups (family) of up to 36 people.

More sides = less meat needed.

So I agree with Earl if your "etc." is 2 or more sides.  Any less, and you need more meat.

Even rolls will count towards filling them up!!

But, as a backup, throw on 10 fatties :)


----------



## burksmoke (Dec 6, 2005)

Bill,

Good point.  I'm going to serve some type of bread and a desert item also.  I'm thinking I will cook about 20 racks of KC style spare ribs. I can buy them here in packs of 4, so 5 packages.  I was planning on cutting them into 3rd.s or about 4 ribs or so each.  This should yield me a little extra for seconds.  I was worring that maybe this was not enough meat. 

So, what do you think?

Randy - Burk, America


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2005)

Randy, Take it from a Caterer's experience (mine :D), Set up your food Buffet style and let them serve themselves the beans, rolls, and salad. You serve the meat portion, that way you will know that there will be ribs left over for seconds.  If you let the crowd serve the ribs themselves there ain't going to be any meat left.  People have a tendency to load up more on the meats rather than the side dishes.  For what it's worth-my .02 cents. :mrgreen:


----------



## burksmoke (Dec 6, 2005)

Good advice Earl.  That's the way I was planning to do it.  I had even planned on putting the beans on the plate also.  Thanks for your advice, it is much appreciated.

Randy - Burkburnett, TX


----------



## Dutch (Dec 6, 2005)

Another tip when cooking for a group. If you plan on feeding XX number of guest, plan on fixing that amount plus 15%. For example if your planning on 100 people, plan on fixing food for 115. It's better to have food left over than to run short.



Randy, check out the Side Items Forum. I posted a recipe for you there- it's "Potato Salad for a Crowd" and it will feed 40 people


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 6, 2005)

Go with Earls advice

I bow to the experienced

Good luck Randy!


----------



## soflaquer (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks for steppin' in there, Earl!  I'm prepping for my big Christmas Bash, so I'll be pretty hit and miss on the Forum this week!

All Good advise!!!

Jeff


----------

